# Recall delaying delivery of trib 550



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi ,we were looking forward to picking up our van on Tuesday but took a phone call from the dealer yesterday. Our van was at Fiat having a PDI when a recall notice arrived . I'm presuming this is the new scuttle to be fitted to stop water ingress to the engine. Anyway they wont release our van until the work is done  So We don't know when we can pick it up now. Anyway just thought you might like to know those of you with the new model fiat who havent had a recall yet!


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo, Can you find out please which recall it is as there is a recall out for the servo brake pipe freezing with the rush of air and moisture causing very poor braking. I ask as I am awaiting BOTH recalls and the dealer say they have not received anything from Fiat yet ! It would be interesting to find out that other dealers have the recall.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi Paul, You have me stumped there didn't know about the servo pipe recall maybe its both? I got very little information from the dealer and she seemed to think Fiat didn't know either but she did say they would not release the van because if anything happened it would be their fault!!!!
Sorry this isn't much help Nic


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

sounds a bit weird, if its only the water ingress that can be sorted anytime,i would want my van on time if its there doing nothing,i too did not know about the servo pipe.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi fridgeman.
There have been postings recently Re the various recalls on a couple of threads.
SOME HERE>> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-34317-days0-orderasc-0.html
The main problem has been getting descriptions of work required for the numbers quoted by some garages.
I will try and track some down & post them either here or on the above link.
Regards 1happy


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

cheers happy, you surley dont own one of theese with a user name that that do you ? :lol:


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

oooooooop,s, to much cider.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi fridgeman.  
I had the name before the van.
Have considered changing it to mushroom. :roll: 
But am trying to stay positive & hope the name will fit again sooooon!! :lol: 

Hi Nickynoo.
Re another thread i would ask your dealer exactly what they are doing to your van?

Regards 1happy


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this is the currant recalls from vosa http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recalls/searches/search.asp


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

FWIW when at the NEC show I called at the Fiat stand and an extremely tall young man asked me to fill in a complaints form, requesting that action be taken re the water feature.
He said I will then hear from Fiat within a couple of weeks regarding taking the van to a dealer for the remedial work to be done.
I understand that they will eventually get round to dealing with all vans with this problem.
No mention was made about a recall for the brake question as in an earlier post.


----------

